# Some humor for you



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

John was in the egg business. He had several hundred young layers (hens), called 'pullets', and ten roosters to fertilize them. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced.

This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing. Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells.

John's favorite rooster, Obama, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed Obama's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, could run for cover.

To John's amazement, Obama had thought of a way to do it without work, he had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one.

John was so proud of Obama, he entered him in the Chicago County Fair and he became an overnight sensation among the judges.

The result was the judges not only awarded Obama the No Bell Piece Prize but they also awarded him the Pulletsurprise as well.

Clearly Obama was a politician. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most highly coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention.

Vote carefully this year, you can't always here the bells!!

REMEMBER NOVEMBER, 2010!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice piece!! Funny how life in the Animal Kingdom can be duplicated in the Human Kingdom!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good one Don. I hear he is up for next year's Heisman Trophy too. Word is he watched a college football game this past season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good one Don,

Remember...A liberals promise.... I promise to give you everything you want at the expensive of everything you have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our teacher asked us what our 
favorite animal was, and I said, "Fried Chicken." She said 
I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right, 
everyone else in the class laughed. My parents told me to always 
be truthful and honest, and I am. Fried Chicken is my favorite animal.

I told my dad what happened, and he said my teacher was probably
a member of PETA. He said they love animals very much.

I do, too. Especially chicken, pork and beef.

Anyway, my teacher sent me to the 
principal's office. I told him what happened, and he laughed too. 
Then he told me not to do it again.

The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite LIVE animal 
was. I told her it was chicken.

She asked me why, just like she'd asked the other children. 
So I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken. 
She sent me back to the principal's office again.

He laughed, and told me not to do it again.
I don't understand. My parents taught me to be honest, 
but my teacher doesn't like it when I am.

Today, my teacher asked us to tell her what famous person we 
admire most. I told her, "Colonel Sanders".

Guess where I am 
now...???


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well let me guess, at the humane society, or pluckin chicken.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Penguins

Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica - where do they go?

Wonder no more ! ! !

It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life.

The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintaining a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into and buried.

The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing: 
"Freeze a jolly good fellow" "Freeze a jolly good fellow." 
"Then they kick him in the ice hole."

You really didn't believe that I know anything about penguins, did you??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking maybe mini-u had some experience with them. Ice hole haha...
Like the sig line Danny.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

An elderly couple was attending church services.

About halfway through, she leaned over and whispered to her husband, 'I just let out a long silent fart. What do you think I should do?'

He replied, 'Put a new battery in your hearing aid.'


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> An elderly couple was attending church services.
> 
> About halfway through, she leaned over and whispered to her husband, 'I just let out a long silent fart. What do you think I should do?'
> 
> He replied, 'Put a new battery in your hearing aid.'


Bwahahahahaha! Telling that one to my wife right now. She loves fart jokes.... AND old folks to boot!


----------

